# Not eating Feeders Heads???



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

Why are my 2 2inch RBP's not eating the feeder goldfish (grey actually) heads. They shred everything off, but leave the head in their for me to net out???? Any Help???


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

i guess the heads are to much

once there alittle bigger all you'll have left is a puff of flesh


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

FISHYFISHY said:


> Why are my 2 2inch RBP's not eating the feeder goldfish (grey actually) heads. They shred everything off, but leave the head in their for me to net out???? Any Help???


 they are only 2" how big are the feeder fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

u only have 2 reds in a single tank i would go for 1 more 2 will start fighting


----------



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

yea you may want to try feeding them smaller feeder for fish for now until they get about 4 to 5 inches...i had the same problem with mine when they were small


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

They are probally afraid if they eat the goldfishes brain they will become stupid or something...








well Its no big deal, sometimes their eyes can be bigger than their stomaches and I am sure the Head isn't the best part of the meal either... Seeing as they usually start from the tail...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You just need smaller feeders (Neon Tetras, small Guppys or Plattys...) and you will see them eat the entire fish...with time try the bigger feeders...!


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

maybe they just dont like getting head















damn im on a roll


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Sometimes mine used to do that, but I'd just leave the head in there to mock them, and after like 10 minutes they'd go and chomp it. Don't leave it in there for too long, but see if maybe they want an after dinner snack??


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

2" p are still very young and small, with time they will eat the whole feeder. For now do what all have suggested and get smaller feeders


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

The head maybe too much for them. I know my 4" Terns are taking out 2.5" feeders. Sometimes leaving the head on the gravel and sometimes not. I think the reason they leave the head is because they are full or that the head is too hard/too much trouble for them to chew up. The head is mainly composed of bone and very few meat so leaving it not as desirable as the body =) My Geryi just eats the body and always leave the head for me to scoop!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

my 6 reds used to leave the head when they were small but now that they are bigger they eat everything every time.


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

Mine are doing the same thing

I used to scoop them out but now I just leave them in there and let them chomp on it eventually


----------

